# Blood Tests and antibiotics



## Andy HB (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm currently on a course of antibiotics and will be having the last one on the day when I'm due for my HbA1c and cholesterol tests.

Does anyone know whether this is going to be a problem or not?

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

Good question Andy, I don't know the answer but I don't imagine it will affect the test, except insofar as they might elevate your levels and have a small impact. If your BG levels have been OK then I think you will be fine.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Andy - sorry I don't know the answer, but maybe a quick call to the surgery to ask would  prevent any errors in the results?


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy,I think you have to have been off them for a week before the test...but you will only know for certain if you call the surgery tomorrow..


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

I'll give them a ring, I think. Either that or enjoy my day out in London instead when I turn up for the walk-in blood test and they say "no-go!".

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Andy I'm continually on the erythromycin antibiotic and never been told that will cause any problems with my blood tests so you should be ok


----------



## cazscot (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Andy, Dont know the answer but I will ask one of the Clinical Scientists in the biochemistry lab tomorrow.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks again. I'm on Amoxicillin 500mg (one every 8 hours for 5 days).

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Feb 21, 2011)

I asked sometime ago when I had a blood test while on anti biotics and was told it wouldn't affect the results, but I was asked to go back for another blood test a week later.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 21, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Thanks again. I'm on Amoxicillin 500mg (one every 8 hours for 5 days).
> 
> Andy


Just a thought. Presumably the antibiotics are needed for an infection or inflammation. I suspect that the medication would have less affect on BGs than the problem it is correcting.

I have had a similar course of amoxicillin in the past for periodontal problems; unfortunately I can't recall any direct affects on my blood glucose levels.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wouldn't imagine that antibiotics would have any affect the outcome of a HbA1C result, why not mention it to the clinic on the day and make them aware you have been on antibiotics just to be sure.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Just a thought. Presumably the antibiotics are needed for an infection or inflammation. I suspect that the medication would have less affect on BGs than the problem it is correcting.
> 
> I have had a similar course of amoxicillin in the past for periodontal problems; unfortunately I can't recall any direct affects on my blood glucose levels.



I had to have a back tooth extracted last friday due to a chronic infection probably due to the tooth having an 'invisible' crack, which is why I'm on the antibiotics now.

Anyway, I've just rung them and it isn't a problem, fortunately. 

But I now have a ready excuse if the readings are elevated! 

Again, thanks for the replies.

Andy


----------

